# Brrrewer Cold Drip



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

So after a patient wait with the bank holiday and not being around yesterday when it arrived I've spent the morning getting to grips with this. First time I've ventured into the cold drip world of coffee having previously used the french press to brew over 24hrs in the fridge.

The whole thing seems very well designed and made from initial inspection; I backed this through Kickstarter.

I have the first batch being made and look forward to sampling it later.

Any advice on cold drip coffee is welcome.


----------

